# Correct paint for air cleaner assembly



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

I’m restoring my air cleaner… new “motors” etc etc

Question:
Use Eastwood low gloss black or Matte black paint? Mine has both finishes on it. Here it has both glossy and flat. I think they sprayed matte black on it during the “restore” nearly thirty years ago.

I intend to strip it bare then prime and paint… after I fix the “spot” welding holes and rust, which weren’t “Spot” welds. .










Thanks in advance.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Way I understand the manuals they were 60 degree gloss which is the same as semi gloss


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Pontrc!


----------

